# Who remembers Lilac?



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Well she has been out the last couple days and being the b#%ch she always was . She has been over at Bradys cage causing any kind of trouble she can. She stil lets me go get her and give her head scratches and she still does note bite, well not to hurt anyway. Working two jobs and then watching every ones videos and pictures playing with their birds got me to miss it so I am letting some things wait and I am playing with my guys . So thanks all for the inspiration .

So here she is.........Miss Lilac





looking at the slinky from the top view


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Awwww, I remember Miss Lilac and she looks just as beautiful as ever!!*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*She is beautiful! Definitely looks like she is up to something *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes I remember Miss Lilac she is very Beautiful...


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

What a cutie! I never get tired looking at pretty bird pics!


----------



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

She is so pretty! I can see that mischievous twinkle in her eye, though.


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Lilac is a lovely lady. She definitely looks like she's thinking of something mischievious, though.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

The good looking ones are always high maintenance....


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

love the cheeks


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Indeed, I do remember your Lilac and it's great to see some updated pics of her.
She's a real beauty, and looking at her innocent face no one would say she is up to mischief!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

She is beautiful and has the same look as Lina's "what am I going to destroy now?"


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

The stunning Miss Lilac indeed has blossomed, she is quite independent by the looks of her. Thanks for sharing


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*What a beauty, and I totally agree with Randy's comment :laughing:*


----------



## TheSparrow (Jun 21, 2014)

Adorable, beautiful color!


----------

